# What size hook for Trick Worm



## FFDOZIER (May 2, 2012)

Guys what size hooks are you fishing with Trick Worms Texas Rigged?


----------



## Jay415 (May 3, 2012)

I fish them with 3/0 EWG and 1/4 tungsten weight most of the time.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 3, 2012)

2/0 up to 4/0 EWG depending on how fast they want it to sink, a swivel bout a foot up and usually a little split shot for weight if any.


----------



## BassAddict (May 3, 2012)

chattahoochee said:


> 2/0 up to 4/0 EWG depending on how fast they want it to sink.



Exactly!


----------



## 200racing (May 4, 2012)

chattahoochee said:


> 2/0 up to 4/0 EWG depending on how fast they want it to sink, a swivel bout a foot up and usually a little split shot for weight if any.



X3

i also feel there is more metal in a ewg so for surface use i go with this style
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-XPS-Magna-OShaughnessy-Hooks/product/74178/53992

i dont like a swivel as it is more weight and also a leader hurts casting. i just troll my line at the end of the day

for the smaller finesse worms im comfortable dropping to a 1/0.


----------

